# redwood buckin



## paccity (Jul 29, 2011)

ha! lured ya in . just an old small redwood log that we had hanging on the back of the arch at the museum grounds. used the old 288,cut like butter. decided to use 10' bucks for a carver at the show this weekend. the moved them with the old clark. hopefly something good comes out of them. it was nice to have some rd chips in my pockets.. View attachment 192395
View attachment 192396
View attachment 192397
View attachment 192398
View attachment 192399


----------



## paccity (Jul 29, 2011)

couple more.View attachment 192400
View attachment 192401
View attachment 192402
View attachment 192403
View attachment 192404


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 29, 2011)

I'll get you for that.
Maybe use that assbackwards teeny saw on you.


----------



## paccity (Jul 29, 2011)

HA! thought that get you. i thought of ya when i was cuttin.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 29, 2011)

Remind me to talk you out of the saw.


----------



## paccity (Jul 29, 2011)

might not clean it for awhile so it keeps the smell.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## madhatte (Jul 30, 2011)

Sure do like that ol' 288.


----------



## Greystoke (Jul 30, 2011)

Damn good saws in their day. I owned four of em.


----------



## paccity (Jul 31, 2011)

heres what the biggest buck is turning in to, this gal is 65, a energizer bunny. well see how much more she'll get done today.View attachment 192502


----------



## Greystoke (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## madhatte (Jul 31, 2011)

Me likey.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 31, 2011)

paccity said:


> heres what the biggest buck is turning in to, this gal is 65, a energizer bunny. well see how much more she'll get done today.View attachment 192502


 
Senior Power!!


----------



## paccity (Jul 31, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Remind me to talk you out of the saw.


 
randy, i've got a suprize in the works.:biggrin:. i'll be in contact with ya, so keep an eye on your pm's. and your schedule.:msp_wink:


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 31, 2011)

paccity said:


> randy, i've got a suprize in the works.:biggrin:. i'll be in contact with ya, so keep an eye on your pm's. and your schedule.:msp_wink:


 
ok


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 31, 2011)

I just got back from a week off the grid and a few days prior to that with computer problems. A redwood thread is just the thing to welcome me back. Thanks.


----------



## paccity (Aug 14, 2011)

update on the redwood carving, not done yet but getting there.View attachment 194305
View attachment 194306
View attachment 194307
View attachment 194308
View attachment 194309


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 14, 2011)

Your carver has some real talent.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 14, 2011)

Good stuff. That gal can carve.


----------



## slowp (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## lfnh (Aug 14, 2011)

Some real talented carver there !

Paccity - what is the book mentioned on the slab in the photo ?

Thanks for taking the photos.


----------



## paccity (Aug 23, 2011)

not sure if she's done yet. but i took these today. View attachment 196347
View attachment 196348
View attachment 196352


----------

